# Measuring with a straight line jig



## daddyman (Jul 2, 2012)

I am new to woodworking and watched several videos on You Tube on making jigs. I have made a straight line jig for my circular saw out of some scrap 3/4" ply and Luann. I glued it up, brad nailed it and ripped the edge with the circular saw. Seems to work fine. The only problem is trying to take account for the blade width. If I line the straight edge up with my cutting line, my cuts come out short. So, is it better to measure longer and sand down the edge to the cutting line, or try to gauge the width of the blade before I clamp the jig?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have a commercial straight line jig which is designed so that I know exactly where the left side of the blade will be cutting.

There are many plans for a straight line gutting guide on the internet.

This is one which is designed to use the saw to make the final cut on the guide so that when you next use it you will know where the left side of the blade will end up.
http://wayneofthewoods.com/circular-saw-cutting-guide.htmlhttp://

I would want to have the blade cut exactly where needed to avoid sanding or worse, cutting off too much.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

You guys are way too fancy for me.

I know the exact distance from my blade to the edge of the saw, add or subrtact that to the cut length, clamp a straight board to the line as a straight edge and cut to the exact dimension.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Elementary question but you're cutting so the waste is not under the jig but rather exposed right? So the finished length is what's attached to the jig.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is an easy jig to make, and is easy, fast and accurate to use. Just set the end of the leg on your mark to be cut. Clamp down.









 







.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

daddyman said:


> I am new to woodworking and watched several videos on You Tube on making jigs. I have made a straight line jig for my circular saw out of some scrap 3/4" ply and Luann. I glued it up, brad nailed it and ripped the edge with the circular saw. Seems to work fine. The only problem is trying to take account for the blade width. If I line the straight edge up with my cutting line, my cuts come out short. So, is it better to measure longer and sand down the edge to the cutting line, or try to gauge the width of the blade before I clamp the jig?


If I'm reading you right, your jig is working just like all the others shown here. The problem is you are likely measuring from the right end of the board, aligning the jig with that line and cutting your board exactly one saw kerf short. Trick is that your finished piece is under the saw so you need to measure/mark from the left end of the board. If your blade is on the left side of the saw as you are using it, reverse the above procedure. :smile:


----------



## daddyman (Jul 2, 2012)

jschaben said:


> If I'm reading you right, your jig is working just like all the others shown here. The problem is you are likely measuring from the right end of the board, aligning the jig with that line and cutting your board exactly one saw kerf short. Trick is that your finished piece is under the saw so you need to measure/mark from the left end of the board. If your blade is on the left side of the saw as you are using it, reverse the above procedure. :smile:


So put the straight edge on the cut line with the "good" piece under the jig rather than the waste?!? DUHhhhhhhhh! Thanks!!


----------

